# lost...!



## ebart (Apr 23, 2009)

hi all, i just arrived in italy(near padova-padua) from melb. australia and will like some help on finding some work. I am a UE citizen as well but with limited knowledge of italian language. Any advice will be good on where to start. I have finished my studies in IT and i guess english is the main language regarding IT. Also will like to meet other aussies who are living around ((padova)padua-venice area.

Cheers
eugen


----------



## JaclynNZ (Mar 16, 2009)

How did you decide to move there? I land in Rome on 29th April, I will be doing a couple of weeks travel first however looking to settle on North western coast (I think!)


----------



## ebart (Apr 23, 2009)

JaclynNZ said:


> How did you decide to move there? I land in Rome on 29th April, I will be doing a couple of weeks travel first however looking to settle on North western coast (I think!)


I needed a break from the heat and came over at christmas and decided to stay for longer. I was in Rome before Easter and now i settled just outside of Padua(Padova). I haven't travel much in italy and can't help you with advise about where is better. They have free italian courses, you should check if you can enrol in, after you decide where you will stop. I am going next week to see if i can enrol.
enjoy Rome and stay safe

ciao


----------

